# Keeping Wood



## smokin for life (Oct 2, 2007)

Would some one please tell me the right way to store wood chucks. I have around 20lbs. each of hickory & mesquite. I was wondering if I could keep it in a big cooler, or does it have to be left out in the air? Remember I live in the city and don't have a lot of room.


----------



## bonniesboytoy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd leave it free range,,it can only get better with age..(But I live in the country, with 3 cords out back)(Winters commen..)


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 2, 2007)

I store my different smoke wood in a large plastic bins that can breath, I have not had any trouble doing it like that. Wood has been in there for well over a year now.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn good question smokin, i was just gonna start a thread on wood chunk storage .........great minds think alike!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I've been saving the cat litter bucket's lately as they make great storage for chunks.........clean, dry and easy!! 






They hold about 5 lbs each


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 2, 2007)

Bubba that's a good way, neat and tidy so the neighbors won't moan to much. I was afraid that the wood had to breath(?). But when you think about it, the bags are sealed when you buy them.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a large plastic bin to store mine... it sits outside behind the CG... been doing that since I got the CG 3 years ago... no problems so far!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 2, 2007)

store a wood chuck?
.........just let him dig his hole........he will store himself............

i'm sorry, i just couldn't resist


d8de


----------



## seaham358 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a cheap garbage can that I store my charcoal and wood chunks in.  Stays nice and dry outside in that.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 2, 2007)

I use plastic bins and you need to leave them uncovered if the wood hasn't
cured yet because it will mold if you don't


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 2, 2007)

if it's raw cut & fresh i'd put in a garden hefty bag & ducttape that to a dehumidifier & let it run for a couple weeks....thats for apartment style drying... hope it helps- you could also pour rock salt  over the wood to suck up moisture faster.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 2, 2007)

And you wonder why i call you hillbilly!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 2, 2007)

Yet another use for duct tape and smokin by the gypsy.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 3, 2007)

I keep it in big plastic bins when it's dry and cut into chunks or stacked back in the yard when it's still new leaving big spaces between and alternating direction. Once dry I make 2" thick slices on the table saw and chop it into chunks.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

man i just cannot win... guess i'm a hick fer sure..... but then again runnin' shine blossomed into nascar... maybe i'll be rich the day after i die....


----------



## walking dude (Oct 3, 2007)

heheheh.........gypsy

hey debi......you know you stack you firebox/smoking wood, just like we do firewood for the fireplace........lots of air flow thru the stacks is what seasons wood........


d8de


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 3, 2007)

At the risk of again sounding lazy and commercial...lol.......I order mine from the company and they come in a breathable bag...........dip cup and be done with it, no stacking, keeping it dry etc.....


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 3, 2007)

For the chips and smaller chunks I use 5 gallon buckets with lids. For larger stuff it sits outside waiting in line to be used.


----------

